
Instagress Alternative - kaanayaz
http://boostfy.co
======
lucyliu
I have been using ( [https://Instajool.com](https://Instajool.com) ) for about
2 months, I can say they are way better than Instagress in terms of efficiency
and pricing. They have a very powerful control panel where you can manage your
system settings. The panel is appealing and mostly like the one that was
provided by instagress. As of results, the growth of my account followers and
reaction is really amazing.

